# Some wild-form betta strohi shots



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I put some Betta strohi pictures in my gallery, which as a new member of the site I assume is open to all. It's kind of neat to see that all bettas are not Betta splendens.
I like these big green hard to photograph shy mouthbrooding Bettas. They remind me of the fighting fish types in their in-tank behavior, only they are gentle. They aren't as sociable, but they are as cool in their own way. They can change from brown to bluish green to emerald green in a few seconds - in the time you pull out a camera and focus, they can transform themselves. 
I have them in a softwater, 22c 15 gallon with two air filters.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful!They do look alot like the splendens complex,which is pretty cool.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very cool!


----------

